# Handbrake extender



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Anyone with a T4 used one? What verdicts?


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Good evening Hampshireman! I trust you are well? 

You will see that I have a Fiat, not a VW. However, I have fitted the Kobran extender and am so pleased that I did. 

OK, I had to use longer bolts... and ... I had to reverse the bolt/nut setup... and I had to ease the bolt holes to give some flexibility... BUT the extender gives me a whole new confidence when driving. It is just so easy to use.

My limbs are about 4 inches shorter than needed so the Kobran has helped compensate for that deficiency! 

Nuke claims it fits the T4...

_*Toyota Hiace 2004
VW T4 1993.
Ford transit motorhomes (Pre 2007)
VW Type 4 Motorhomes*_

In conclusion, refuting claims made by another forum, it DOES fit the X2/50 and the driver seat DOES rotate whilst the handbrake is fully ON.

Back to you! :lol: Maybe it's a case of suck it and see? :roll:


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Xcuse me Mr Hampshireman just need to pinch a little of your thread...

Uncle Norm, how about Ford Transit motorhomes 2008? That handbrake is a looooooonnnnnnnggggg way down for my short arms!

Sal


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

We have the ODB extender fitted and I find it excellent to use, makes releasing the handbrake on an incline much easier. Ours is on a Fiat based "A" class but the lever doesn't foul the revolving seats, even when fully applied.

Norm makes a couple of valid points:
1) Bolts too short - two sets of bolts should be supplied because handbrake grips vary in size. On fatter grips, the longer bolts supplied need to be used.
2) The bolts and nuts need reversing - when these extenders are supplied they're set up for LHD vehicles (they come from Scandinavia), for a RHD van you just reverse them so you can get to the screw heads to tighten them.

I was very sceptical about the item initially but have found it to be much more useful than I ever envisaged.

PS: Sal - I'm pretty sure I'm correct in saying that the ODB extender doesn't fit transits made post-2007.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello Sal! I'm SO SORRY about your handbrake being such a loooooooong way down! :roll: :lol: 

I've just spent a while Googling and playing about to see if there is an alternative extender to fit the current Transit. Ken has it right, of course, the Kobran doesn't fit, nor does the opposition it would seem. 

Am I right in thinking that the Transit has a larger/much larger diameter handbrake lever?

Other than getting Kobran to produce another model for larger bore levers, I can't see an answer. :roll:  

SO SORRY!


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

OK thanks, and no problem Mrs B. 

Carole doesn't drive it very often but she finds it even worse as she is a short a**, whoops sorry, vertically challenged.


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Not too much of a highjack . . .


If anyone knows of one that will fit a Merc Sprinter, I'd love to know.


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

I have one on a T4 and it's great. Needed the longer bolts for fitting but no problems.


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

This months pratical Motorhome magazine has a useful article on how to fit a handbrake extender


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

So do I order it with longer bolts, or is that a home mod bought from B&Q?


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

[/quote]


UncleNorm said:


> Am I right in thinking that the Transit has a larger/much larger diameter handbrake lever?





> Uncle Norm - Aah well. My limited technical expertise is fairly limited and as this is the first tranny I have driven in um - too many years but about 40 - I have nothing to compare handbrake to. I guess we'll just have to wait a while until they come up with one that fits and in the meantime manage without the bloomin thing! I have to drive with my foot on it (because it is such a looonnnnggg way down for my short arm!) to compress it for the first few miles anyway because the red light doesn't go out and I can't use cruise control until it does. Talk about fancy dancing!
> 
> Gaspode - disappointing news but thanks for your info.
> 
> Sal


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

I have just spotted the things are near as dammit £50. 

I think I will take the seat out and use a cushion propped up on bricks or maybe that spare bean bag in the loft.


----------

